# (FORMERLY) pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...



## GirlyDork (Dec 23, 2008)

I need some serious help. I am 14 years old, about 5'6", and over 190 pounds. My glucose levels should be from 1 to 19. I recently had an appointment with my endocrinologist, and my glucose levels are at 41. (They could actually be higher because I've gained weight since my appointment.) If this progresses much longer, I'll be at risk for type 2 diabetes.

I'm a Weight Watchers member and have been for about a year, but I always forget to track what I'm eating. I eat basically everything in sight and a lot of it, unless it's fruits and vegetables. (I normally like fruits and vegetables, unless it's cold outside. I prefer warm foods most of the time anyway, no matter what season it is.) I don't know how to remember to track.

I can't cook anything more complicated than eggs or microwave foods yet.

I eat out of boredom, depression, celebration with friends, and because my medication makes me hungrier. (I'm on Prozac and Abilify.)

I don't get much (or ANY) physical activity most of the time. I absolutely loathe exercise with the flame of a billion Aztec suns. IT HURTS!!! I need to discover that SOME sort of exercise is fun and will suit my lifestyle. I just haven't found that yet.

In order to pass P.E. at school, I need 54 hours of physical activity outside of school per semester, which is about 3 hours of working out per week. My mom has to exaggerate how much I work out when recording my physical activity.

I have been overweight almost my whole life. I am now the heaviest I have ever been. I have relatives who are overweight or on the heavier side of healthy, but I'm definitely one of the heavier family members.

My goal weight is at the most 160 pounds. (That's the heaviest end of healthy for someone my height.) A weight like 140 would be ideal for me.

PLEASE help me make a weight loss plan! I am in serious need of help!!!

XOXO Peace & Love,

Sarah

P.S. I am only allergic to peanuts when it comes to food allergies, in case that's relevant at all to a food plan.

P.P.S. I don't expect a FULL food and workout plan. I just need ideas and help. Hopefully I can soon post a New Year workout plan on this forum and update you all on how I'm doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I think you should tackle the reasons for ur overeating. I know it sounds typical but seeing a therapist can help alot along with a dietician. I was 300lbs and I had to see a therapist before I had my Gastric Bypass surgery and it was a tremendous help. Im not suggesting GB but therapy can help. PM if you ever need to talk. Im sending u a huge hug because I know how much of a struggle it is. Keep ur head up beautiful!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you! I do have a therapist, but I need to talk to her more about my weight now than ever before.

Hmmm, a dietician? I hope I can get one. Do they help plan meals at all? (I'm really bad at that!) I have an endocrinologist and hopefully soon I'll have a psychiatrist to help with my medication.

*Hugs back* Thanks!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Yeah. I dietician will set up an individual plan based on ur health and needs. Its hard work but I have faith in u !


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Well, thank you again for giving me some info on what I can do!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Ur welcome. If u needed any more info or just want to talk don't forget to PM me!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyDork* 

 
_I need some serious help. I am 14 years old, about 5'6", and over 190 pounds. My glucose levels should be from 1 to 19. I recently had an appointment with my endocrinologist, and my glucose levels are at 41. (They could actually be higher because I've gained weight since my appointment.) If this progresses much longer, I'll be at risk for type 2 diabetes._

 
 I'm glad you see the  risks.
 Quote:

  I'm a Weight Watchers member and have been for about a year, but I always forget to track what I'm eating. I eat basically everything in sight and a lot of it, unless it's fruits and vegetables. (I normally like fruits and vegetables, unless it's cold outside. I prefer warm foods most of the time anyway, no matter what season it is.) I don't know how to remember to track.  
 
You just DO it. You take control of yourself, your future, your body, your impulses, and you just DO it. 
Every bite you take is a choice. It's an acknowledgment that your body needs nourishment. If your body doesn't need nourishment, if what you're eating isn't providing your body with the necessary fuel to run itself, you aren't nourishing it. 
 Quote:

  I can't cook anything more complicated than eggs or microwave foods yet.

I eat out of boredom, depression, celebration with friends, and because my medication makes me hungrier. (I'm on Prozac and Abilify.)

I don't get much (or ANY) physical activity most of the time. I absolutely loathe exercise with the flame of a billion Aztec suns. IT HURTS!!! I need to discover that SOME sort of exercise is fun and will suit my lifestyle. I just haven't found that yet.  
 
Of course it hurts. It's work. It's pushing your body harder than it's regularly pushed. 
It's also satisfying. It's also gratifying. It's also something that you can see results from if you stick with it. 
I hate running more passionately than you can possibly begin to imagine, but come January I'll start again because baseball starts in February and I want to be able to run bases. 
There are a million 'fun' exercises...unfortunately, it honestly sounds like your conditioning isn't such that your body can handle those types of exercise yet. :/
Pilates, yoga, etc. they're great and I am NOT knocking them, but they're not going to get the weight off.  Getting the weight off means getting off your butt and moving around, whether it's walking your dog around the block, going to a track and walking while listening to music, or spending 30 minutes a day dancing.  It doesn't matter. Cardio is what is going to get the weight off. Movement.  
 Quote:

  In order to pass P.E. at school, I need 54 hours of physical activity outside of school per semester, which is about 3 hours of working out per week. My mom has to exaggerate how much I work out when recording my physical activity.  
 
I'll be honest, your mom is more generous than I am.  I wouldn't do that for my daughter. 
 Quote:

  I have been overweight almost my whole life. I am now the heaviest I have ever been. I have relatives who are overweight or on the heavier side of healthy, but I'm definitely one of the heavier family members.  
 
You'll have to be the one who makes the changes for yourself, regardless of the rest of your family.
 Quote:

  My goal weight is at the most 160 pounds. (That's the heaviest end of healthy for someone my height.) A weight like 140 would be ideal for me.

PLEASE help me make a weight loss plan! I am in serious need of help!!!

XOXO Peace & Love,

Sarah

P.S. I am only allergic to peanuts when it comes to food allergies, in case that's relevant at all to a food plan.

P.P.S. I don't expect a FULL food and workout plan. I just need ideas and help. Hopefully I can soon post a New Year workout plan on this forum and update you all on how I'm doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
 
It's good you see where you're at on this...no one can babysit you through all of it though. You'll have to do that.  Get serious about weight watchers, get serious about doing some exercise no matter how much you hate it.  Don't wait until New Year. Do it now. Waiting until tomorrow means it'll never get done.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Listen to what Shimmer said.


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Okay. I'm tired of making excuses! I will start now! I MUST start now!!! Thank you for the encouragement!

I feel as if I need a plan...w/e I'll just try to do my best. I'll try to post my progress here every week, whether people read or not.

Last recorded weight (on Saturday morning at Weight Watchers): 190.8 pounds

Overall goal*: 160 pounds

*A better weight would be around 140 pounds.

OMG I have to do this and I have to stick to it this time. No more excuses!!!

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Go five at a time.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

For the first few weeks, I'd go slow with working out so you avoid injuries and can ease into it a bit. Try walking fast for about 30 minutes a day for a couple of weeks and then walk faster. You'll be a lot more successful if you record your portions and everything accurately and try to shoot for a healthy calorie range full of clean foods. Lying in your exercise and food logs will only be a setback to you and it's really not worth it because you know it's not true. Anyway, I don't really like most sports, but I love gym classes like kickboxing and I love jumping rope and swimming. Just experiment because not everything is going to be the same.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Wow im amazed and very proud of you that you can recognized your problems.  A lot of people are afraid of facing their fears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with what everyone has said.  Definately see a dietition and a therapist to help conqure your fears and habits.

You are incharge of your body, you are incharge of your health and what you put inside of it.  An unhealthy life style can cause major health risks but you are still young enough to change all of that!  Also when working out be consistant!  You dont need to do hardcore work outs, do something fun.  Buy some yoga or kick boxing videos, walk for one hour a day, do some strength training.  Even climb up and down the stairs while listening to your ipod for 30 minutes if you have to!  But atleast work out for 1 hour a day if not longer!

Also instead of eating 3 large meals a day.  Eat 6 small meals throughout the day and healthy snacks inbetween.  Since your pre diabetic its very hard...  Try to stay away from fast foods!  Fish and baked chicken is a great substitute for red meat.  Definately cut back on everything sugar until your blood level stabilizes a lot more..

Also this lifestyle change needs to be made throughout the whole house.  Your mom needs to cook healthier, the snacks in your fridge needs to be healthier... Its a lifestyle change for your whole family as well, i think you need to tell her that you need her support as well.

Good luck! Please keep us updated!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you all soooo so much! I just woke up, and when I eat, I will track!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I'll exercise today, too! I really should before tonight's party lol

Merry Christmas (and Christmas Eve) and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Exercise, especially for someone your weight, doesn't have to be vigorous. The more you weigh, then the faster you will lose it. That's why it's always so hard to get those "last 5lbs" off. I would just suggest walking, or if you have stairs in your house that would be more comfortable (heat wise) and a great workout. Also, the Wii fit sounds like something good for your age.

Goodluck... Stop making excuses is the #1 though. And since most of this eating is habitual, if you truly focus on fixing the problem you can. This means getting rid of easy accessible foods and stop letting your parents buy junk food for you. If they continue to buy it for themselves, which is really unsupportive imo, then try to have them keep their stuff locked in their room or something if you are that bad at controlling yourself right now. 

Also, cut out ANY soda you drink. You will lose probably 10lbs in a month from that alone if you drink a lot of it.

P.S. Instead of that "Hopefully I'll exercise" mentality, you need to get into the "I WILL exercise... right now, after I'm done posting this" kind of thing. It's so much easier to just do something right away and get it out of the way. Like dishes, for example. It's easier to rinse your dish out right after using it then letting it sit all day and then having to scrub, scrub, scrub it.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Oh gosh, I agree about the soda, cut out ANY sugary drinks. Juice, soda, Jamba Juice, Starbucks. Those are all empty calories. Because you will drink those and get a LOT of sugar and calories but not be full so you will eat and add even more calories that way.

Stick to water and milk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially water. Water flushes out your system of bad stuff and keeps your skin clean as well. When you exercise though, don't just stick to water, you need electrolytes.

And then start with easy exercises. Don't make excuses, exercising will hurt at the weight you are, especially strenuous. Try to do half and hour a day starting. You will notice a difference. Do anything to get your heart pumping. Start by speed walking. I think that is the best for you. The things that gets rid of fat is cardio. Anything to get your heart pumping. And then once you can walk faster and longer each time (maybe add another 5-10 minutes every week). THEN you can start running once you have built that up. And again, start low.

Once you get to your target weight, start looking into Gym stuff, kick-boxing.. martial arts. That's what I do to keep myself in shape. Though I'm a kung fu nut and have been doing it for 7 years, I do about 8.5-12.5 hours a week! I'm crazy I know. But like Shimmer said, it's gratifying. I love getting sore and sweaty because it makes me feel GOOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I hope for you, that you can get to that point because once you do, you won't look back. =)


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

No Jamba Juice? Waaaahhh.......okay *sniffs* it will be hard. But I will attempt...

Thanks for the exercise tips!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I've been tracking today! I have like 7 points left though...:/


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Just think of it like this, I have a feeling your skin will be a tonne better after the weight loss too, im willing to coach you through this on MSN or YAHOO. But you have to work at it.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Even if you can only start with 5-10 minutes of exercise a day, then just do that.  Increase the time as you get stronger.

The cool thing about exercise is that you *will* get stronger if you stick with it, no question.  It will seem hard at first, but believe me, you can do this.  

And just wanted to say - Shimmer is my hero.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Listen to her wise words.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyDork* 

 
_I've been tracking today! I have like 7 points left though...:/_

 
Make better choices tomorr[w.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Just try to stick to everything. At first it will be hard but then you will see the benefits of not over eating, and then slowly you will see results and will like that.
-Also drink plenty of water cut out any soda and sugary drinks, I've done this and wow I feel great!
-At least try for the Holidays and if you can do it for at least 1 week you will see it wont be as difficult.
Hope you get right on track of everything, Im sure everyone is here to support you =]


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Just think of it like this, I have a feeling your skin will be a tonne better after the weight loss too, im willing to coach you through this on MSN or YAHOO. But you have to work at it._

 
I have AIM and Yahoo, but I use AIM way more. However, I could try to log on more and I could update you. Add me, I'm sarahthegirlydork on YIM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks, BTW!!!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!! I read everything and I'm so happy everyone is helping! I'm feeling better and not as sluggish already, but of course.......it still takes work. Shimmer is my hero, too. LOL but seriously, thanks for the reality check, Shimmer. I really do need to just DO it!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Ohhhhh if you can use an elliptical! On the lowest setting it shouldn't be too difficult for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as you get more in shape... increase the tension! Hope that helps as well!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

OMG those burn sooooo many calories!!!!! I'll try it again. The last time I did it for an extended amount of time was.......oh gosh......over a year ago? Lol, definitely another thing to do! Thanks!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hey girl, good luck with everything! I know you can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to link you to a thread I hope will give you another motivational boost, because it did tremendously for me:
http://specktra.net/f221/best-weight...e-ever-115096/


and also, here is the weight loss support thread, which you can check in with others from time to time in addition to keeping your own journal here if you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : http://specktra.net/f235/weight-loss...6/index65.html


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I wouldn't really rely on what an ellyptical says. They're not too accurate. If you're really serious about this, I'd get a heart rate monitor. It will be the most accurate thing. I'd also invest in some free weights too so your body can look its best and it'll help your metabolism too. 

Also, if you need more support, search spark people. They have a lot of members who are really inspirational who have completely changed their lifestyles and bodies. Plus they give you meal plans, calorie ranges, exercises etc. I just find it's best, even though I'm mostly trying to maintain, it helps for that too. It'll help to keep you on track.


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks for that forum OMG!!! And Simply Elegant, thank you, I will check out Spark People because it sounds like just what I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! My mom has free weights somewhere lying around the house haha. As for the heart rate monitor, I'll try to get a hold of that, too.


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I made a SparkTeens account! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm GirlyDork there, too. If anyone has a SparkTeens (IDK if I can add adults there), add me as a friend!


----------



## user19 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hi there!  It's great that you're taking control of your weight.  I'm 16 and about the same height and weight as you, so I know what it's like.  I don't know if your school has a work-out room, but mine does and we can go in there and work out in the morning.  It's good since I don't have to pay for it and can exercise as much as I want.  If your school has a weight room, you can do that too.

For losing weight, stay away from soda/pop!  I recently completely cut soda out of my diet and I feel so much better!  Trust me, all the caffeine will make you feel like crap!  Exercising is a pain in the butt, but try to make it fun!  Tae bo is a good way to exercise without getting too sore.  Maybe go to an animal shelter or humane society in your area.  You could walk dogs or take care of animals- exercise, something to take your mind off food, and something to make yourself feel good!  Or get a job, you're kept busy and you get paid too!

Good luck!


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks! It's great to know someone around my age, height, and weight can support me. My school doesn't have a workout room, but I can join volunteer work outside of school or take classes. As for cutting out soda, that is possible, too. I love it, but I don't usually have much around the house anyway. (I drink soda when I'm out to eat...:/)


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

*poke* how are you doing?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I'm doing great! I lost 1.6 pounds last week! I'm at about 189...but still!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Well done and keep at it.

I put on a lot of weight (about 60 pounds) when my thyroid failed and when I was at my heaviest my blood sugar was higher than it should have been too.  Too much abdominal fat around the liver and spleen seems to cause elevated blood sugar.

I _know_ it's a bore but you _need_ to record everything you eat and you'll probably have to stick to a diet of about 1500 kcalories a day.  When I was trying to lose weight, the thing I found which really worked was to use a pair of kitchen scales to weigh absolutely everything and I wrote it all down on an Excel spreadsheet which calculated how many calories I was having each day.

Because I added the nutrition information for foods I ate I could also use the spreadsheet to keep track of the amount of fibre, protein, saturated fat and total fat.

I managed to lose a lot of weight very successfully doing this.  I stopped losing weight as soon as I stopped calculating everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you aren't able to lose weight you'll have diabetes to look forward to.  It really isn't worth it.  My father developed diabetes (and he was slim and very healthy - an air force pilot in fact) when he was in his thirties.  He was dead at 43 because although he was an exceptionally well controlled diabetic, he couldn't fight off pneumonia which was diagnosed too late.  He died in the emergency room of one of the UK's top hospitals having been taken there by ambulance.

Diabetes increases the risk of all sorts of problems.  You can lose your sight with diabetic retinopathy as the blood vessels at the back of the eye get damaged by high blood sugar and you can lose feeling in your feet.

I have a friend who is a badly controlled diabetic in her fifties.  We walked around Oxford looking for a restaurant a few weeks before christmas.  We missed it and ended up walking too far.  She had new boots on and they were rubbing her toes badly but she didn't know.  When she went to the hospital to get her feet checked they kept her in for a week because she'd done so much damage.

You really don't want to have a future like that.

Try to increase the amount of fibre (or fiber if you use the American spelling) in your diet - you should aim for just under an ounce a day (24g minimum).  This will help you feel more full and also help reduce your blood sugar.

Cut down on fats and unrefined sugars and get help from a dietician.

It's going to be tough but we're here to give you our support.


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you for your support! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## KAIA (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hey! I just wanted to say that it´s awesome that you took the decision of losing weight, all you gotta do from now on is
believe in yourself! you can do it! and all of us are here for you, I'll be checking your fitness Journal to see how are
you doing! and once again congrats on the decision! =)


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really record anything except my weight on Spark People, though...but I can make this kinda like my fitness journal!

Okay, so yesterday I walked a total of about 5 miles to and from my old elementary school to visit teachers.

On Sunday, I bought nachos for my friend who was going to roller skate with me, but I found out she couldn't make it last minute, while I was waiting for her. I decided to throw the nachos away instead of eat them.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Well done, Sarah!  That's a triumph for willpower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you like roller skating that can be really good exercise so try to do it often.  Another great exercise is swimming.  It puts less strain on your joints than running and exercises more muscle groups.  If you could do some swimming and some roller skating every week, I'm sure it would really help.

Good luck!


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I was back up to 190 this week! NOOO!!! Well, I guess I deserved it. I needed to track more. Well, I'll just try harder this time...


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Sarah, you're _really_ pretty, you're young and you have a great future ahead of you.  Don't throw it away!  

If you develop diabetes you'll have to track everything anyway - as well as stick needles in yourself numerous times a day for blood tests and insulin injections.  It's not a bundle of fun.

Stick at it, we're all really wanting you to succeed.

Have you cut out soda with sugar yet?  That will help a lot by itself.  A single can of regular Coke contains seven teaspoons of sugar.


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Aww, thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know, I know. I'm trying so hard from this point on. I need to do this for myself!

Yeah, I drink Diet Coke. I always have. But IDK if that's any different.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Diet coke is good as are all other diet sodas.  Regular sodas should always be avoided.

My comments to you about skating have inspired _me_ to start skating again.  You can see me on rollerblades in my profile picture but I'm actually thinking of ice skating.  I used to go at least once every week and it's great exercise but I haven't been for several years now - not since I moved to London.  Next time I go to my mother's I'll get my ice skates and I'm determined to use them to help get fit again.  I'm also going to start skating lessons.  I've never had any proper training but I think that lessons will help give me something to work toward.

I have thyroid problems which haven't quite been fixed yet so I maintain weight even on a low calorie diet.

I'm tall (between 5'11" and 6'0") and my weight as of three minutes ago was 191 pounds so we're at about the same starting point.

What I'm going to do is start my attempt at real weight loss in the morning.  I have a target weight of about 150 pounds.  I'm also going to start some exercise (sit-ups, crunches and leg lifts) that I can easily do at home.

I'm going to start counting calories again (that's the way I lost weight previously).

I'll post my results here on this thread if that's OK with you - so we can be two Sarahs in this together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will say that if I was in the USA, I'd find it much harder to lose weight as portion sizes are so much larger than we have in the UK.  I used to work in the deep south; Georgia.  Not only were portion sizes enormous but most things are fried.  This is a rib sandwich I had for lunch one day;






Note the Diet Coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very difficult to lose weight.

I'm going to aim to lose about a pound and a half weight each week.  I know I can do that with just diet if I stick to about 1500 calories a day.  I'm adding exercise in too which might change that.

When I've lost enough weight and got good enough on ice skates I might even get some photos of me on the ice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not a competition but I want you to feel you're not alone.  How does that sound to you?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Everything you said sounds great! I'd be glad to work together with you, and it's great that you're going to ice skate again.

I have a similar goal. 150 pounds would be a great weight for me, too.

Thank you so much for your support and joining me in doing this!


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Just a small recommendation . . . the Walk Away the Pounds videos with Leslie Sansone.

I'm 5' 9" and about 250 lbs - that's morbidly obese. Since I'm tall, I carry the pounds okay, but there's just no getting around the fact that I'm fat.

Anyway, exercise is very difficult for me. But I've found that the Walk Away the Pounds series is a godsend . . . I have the Walk Away the Pounds for Abs series, and there's a 15 minute workout, a 30 minute workout, and a 45 minute workout. The moves are simple and easy to learn, and a lot of it just involves walking at a certain pace. The idea is that 15 minutes = 1 mile, 30 minutes = 2 miles, etc. Leslie (the gal who leads the videos) is super-motivational.

Anyway, I've gotten a lot out of these videos. It's a workout that I can do, that I can keep up with, and that doesn't leave me in severe joint pain by the time I'm done. I highly recommend it.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

That's great, Sarah!  I feel that if we work at this together, we're not alone.  That makes it so much easier.  I really want to lose weight and I want to help you succeed too.

Here's what I suggest:  We only update our results once a week (weighing yourself every day doesn't mean very much).  I'll also post my weekly exercise and my weekly calorie intake.  I started counting yesterday and am now on my second "good" day.  I'm on target for calories, fat, fibre and protein.  Absolutely everything I eat is recorded and from that I calculate the nutritional content.

My target is 1500 calories a day.  A good way to keep on track is to do a running average so if you've been on the diet for six days, add the six totals together and divide by six.  The next day, add seven totals together and divide by seven - and so on.  If you have a spreadsheet programme on your computer it's quite easy to get it to calculate this for you.

That means that if one day you are slightly over it isn't a disaster if your running average is within the targets.  I only average the previous ten days - as long as the previous ten days are _always_ on target when averaged, I'm OK.

I'm still off target for exercise (OK, I haven't actually started yet) but will have my first skating session on Wednesday. 

I'll see if I can do at least 2-3 hours.  It'll be the first time I've been on skates for more than ten years so I may be a bit rusty!  I expect I'll end up aching and stiff (but hopefully not bruised!)

Good luck with your efforts


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Wow, you're really on top of all this! Well, when I have a definite weight loss plan, I'll post it here. I think I will record my weekly weight loss results here, too.

Thanks for doing this with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hey!  Better not hang around Sarah - I've started!  What are you waiting for?  You can start being good right now.  We're in this together!

I don't have a weight loss plan beyond restricting what I eat and doing some more exercise.  It's not a complicated plan and you can do that too.

I had another day probably within my targets inspite of the best efforts of a friend of mine to lead me astray.  It certainly postponed my skating but not my diet.

We went to a big Chinese supermarket and she insisted on treating me to Dim Sum in the restaurant (not that everyone would consider spicy pickled chicken's feet to be much of a treat).  Inspite of loving (most) Chinese food I was very good indeed and only had a very small portion of each of the dishes.  

Tomorrow (later today now) I go to the skating rink and will try not to break anything


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Okay, well I am supposed to have a maximum of 26 Weight Watchers POINTS (about 1,300 calories) per day, not including 35 extra POINTS per week. So I follow that.

Also, since I only get two hours of P.E. at school per week on Fridays, I need to have some sort of physical activity outside of school for at least 3 hours a week in order to graduate. It's called homebridging, and I need to do it through sophomore year of high school. So, I go to the gym about three times a week on most weeks.

Great job! I'm sooo bad at portion control...I'm working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Tell me how skating goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Using Weightwatchers points sounds like a really good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go for it!

Just remember to stick to portion control - if you don't then the points mean nothing.

I've woken up this morning with a cold - on my chest and a stuffy nose.  I'm still going to go to the ice rink later after I've unblocked myself a bit.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

My Sunday update;

I've lost one pound
I've had one and a half hours on the ice in the last week
I've started exercise at home today and what I'm doing is;



Single leg lifts - 100 each side - increase by 10 daily 
Crunches - 100 - increase by 10 daily 
Twisting crunches - 50 - increase by 10 daily 
Double leg lifts - 50 - increase by 10 daily 
Jogging on toes on the spot with arms held at 45º - 2 x 5 minute sessions  - increase by 2 x 1 minute daily 
Toes lifts (two feet) - arms at 45º, heels not touching the ground - 50 - increase by 10 per day 
Stretching exercises - 10 minutes - increase by 1 minute each day 
How's things going for you, Sarah?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I've been under a lot of emotional stress. I went hiking today, though. I still feel fat and I need to be better about tracking. I'm very disappointed in myself.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry to hear about that *HUG*

Hiking's good though.  I love walking.  I know it's not always easy in the US as there are often few sidewalks.

I hope you feel better soon and get back on track.  I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I _know_ you can do it.


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

*HUG* You can do it girl!  And I think it's fantastic that so many of the other members here are so supportive.

I've gained so much by doing some exercise.  I tried a few things (hate running with a passion!) and yoga actually works best for me.  It can be as hard as you want it to be.  You can start your day simply by doing the 'sungreetings'.  It takes 15 minutes every morning and evening (30 min. exercise a day right there).  And then 1-2 times a week a full yoga session.  Walking works too, especially to the rhythm of some up-tempo music.

That and sticking to weight watchers program made me lose 50 pounds already.  It's not always easy and in the beginning it went superslow, even gained weight during the first month, but I kept going.  There will be days where it goes wrong, you feel bad/emotional and go back to your 'old ways', I know I have.  Don't let it get you down though, get your courage back together and start over the next day.
Take it day by day, stick to your plan (keep the goals realistic) and I promise you the reward will be awesome.  I can't describe the feeling of being able to buy clothes in a smaller size for the first time...

I believe in you, you really want it and I know you can do it!


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you sooooooooo much for the support! I'm getting back on track, or trying to...


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

You can do it Sarah, I know you can.

I've only done three days of exercise but I've already noticed a real improvement.  All the exercises I am doing can be done indoors at home without any equipment.

The thing I'm finding the most difficult is stretching.  I'm holding stretches for up to a minute and a half and it's quite uncomfortable but when I started I couldn't get anywhere near touching my toes without bending my legs and now I can - it's making a big difference in just four days.

I really hate running and team sports but I'm finding that the exercises I'm doing are satisfying because I can see an improvement from day to day.  You should try them too.


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks for the tips, I'll try out some exercises


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

My weight stayed the same this week. :/

However, I started a stimulant medication a few days ago to help me lose weight AND focus in school! It feels like it's working for both, because I'm a little but less hungry, I can more easily think before I act, and I'm actually PARTICIPATING in class!!! Ooooh, shockerrr...lol


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

LOL!  That's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for exercise, you don't have to start doing the numbers I did - maybe start at half what I did and work up from that.

I managed two hours of ice skating yesterday which was great.  I'm having a knee problem with my left side - it's inflammation that was a problem just over a year ago.  For that reason I'm cutting the jogging out of my exercise routine as that's the hardest bit for my knees.  It's also the most boring bit!

I'll update you on my weight tomorrow.

Good luck at school and with the weight loss.


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks!

And I'm sorry to hear about your knee


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Well, all the exercise has only helped me lose two pounds so far - I'm 189.  Having said that, I was at the hospital today and it seems my thyroxine level isn't high enough yet so I've just been prescribed a higher dose which should increase my metabolism.

If my knee is a little less painful I'll be back on the ice tomorrow or Wednesday - yay!  I'm really enjoying the skating and it can burn 600 calories an hour.

Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

That's good! I'm happy for you! But I'm sorry you had to go to the hospital. That's no fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Things have been going well with my weight. I can tell a HUGE difference in my appetite since I started taking the stimulant. It's really kicking in now that I'm off of Abilify.


----------



## bebeflamand (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Good to hear you are feeling better and more motivated.  It really doesn't matter your weight stayed the same.  Your body is finding it's balance and you will start losing weight pretty soon.  Slowly but surely


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

188 pounds this morning (three pounds down from when I started) not much exercise at all this week due to knee pain but that's slowly getting better.  I'm planning to go ice skating again on Wednesday this coming week if my knee has healed enough by then.


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Last time I checked (technically yesterday morning, it's 1:53 AM on Monday now), I was 187.8 pounds. Yay!!!

Congrats!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hey, sorry I'm chiming in so late here. I just recently looked at my fitness journal again and thought "What happened to me?" then I read your story and it reminded me of myself when I was that age.

I was also diagnosed pre-diabetic due to symptoms but not blood sugar levels, I ended finding out I have PCOS. I'm also 5'6" and around that age I weighed what you did... I've had my ups and downs from losing 35 to gaining 40 to losing again. I want to let you know you're not alone and you should be proud of yourself and happy that this is something you can do when you're so young. You have an excellent chance of loving healthy foods, enjoying exercise and making this your lifestyle because you started so young and this habit will become a way of life. Blargh, all it takes for me on days I have no motivation is watching Discovery Health and looking at what some of the overweight people deal with- health, movement issues, dying young and it changes my perspective. I'm in the same boat as you are that I am more prone to be diabetic and I hate needles so right now I hate being restrictive of my diet but you can't imagine how bad it would be if we had diabetes. My boyfriend's dad does and what he eats can be so completely unappealing.

A few suggestions from personal experience to you. I have done Weight Watchers, if you don't like to cook or don't have time to cook ... then what I've done is spent hours one day looking at Weight Watcher recipes (with points) that are really simple and I put them in a Word file classified under points. You can do stuff like prepare a few chicken breasts one night and keep them in the fridge for easy reheating. When you're at a loss of what to eat stick to some of your oldies but goodies on your list. Preparation is a huge part of success in weight loss, I think. It's sometimes easier to have less choices and just do what works until you lose the weight. My boyfriend spent months eating the same lunch everyday and the same dinner plan every week but he lost something like 30 lbs in 5 months. He said he had to know exactly what he was eating when he got home and wanted to know he didn't have choices. If there was something he was craving he would always wait til Saturday at dinner to have it as a treat, but he wouldn't go overboard. There are tons of good resources online with points and just go by what you would normally like to eat and find things that are similar and modified. Just from googling I found: weight watchers recipes index | weight watcher recipes

Also, when I participated in Weight Watchers I made a pot of that 0 point vegetable soup every week. If I was hungry or wanted to snack I would eat the soup. Yeah, I wasn't keen on vegetables at first becaues I had grown up eating fast food and canned and boxed food... but I grew to really enjoy it. Plus you can add all your favorite veggies, herbs and spices in it.
Ww 0 Point Favorite Vegetable Soup Recipe : Recipezaar

If you have a sugar kick try Agave syrup... I've recently switched and it's yummy it's almost like honey and has no effect on blood sugar. Sometimes when I just want something I'll make hot tea with Agave syrup and it's strangely soothing and satisfying.

Realize that things that are healthier are going to taste different and you shouldn't directly compare them to their not so healthy counterpart- they are different. You will learn to appreciate it and trust me you will love the change in your mood, health and body. Researchers believe it takes 12-15 tries to really develop a taste for the food and to even realize whether you truly like the food or not. With time and patience you will find healthy stuff you love.

As for exercise, my best advice is to take a dance class you like. Nothing rigorous, but something to get you excited and moving. Or, try swimming or try some water excercises they are super low impact and you don't even notice how much work you're doing because hey you can't really feel the sweat in the pool. Here's an idea of stuff you can do: Top 10 Exercises to get fit in Water
Try a community pool... they're usually empty or have "older" people and you may feel more comfortable there. 
I also got some strap on weights for my ankles and wrists to wear around the home or when I cleaned and man that added weight really makes you appreciate your strength when they're off. Like these: Amazon.com: Valeo AW10 10 lb. Adjustable Ankle/Wrist Weights: Sports & Outdoors
There are even small exercises you can do at your desk or at school. I use to see my co-worker do it and I was like "man, she's really multi-tasking" Example: Office Workout - Exercises you can do at work
You can even consider making exercise part of a small part time job, like dog walking in your neighborhood by just passing out flyers. Or volunteer to help elderly people to walk their dogs, if possible. 
Or you can consider getting a balance ball to sit on during computer time and watching tv so you can strengthen your core which you need to balance on the ball. Like this:
Amazon.com: Isokinetics Balance Ball Chair - with Choice of 52cm Ball and a Pump: Sports & Outdoors
A lot of this stuff will just get you up to being active then when you're comfortable with that you can begin to really work out to lose weight then you can scale back to maintaining your weight when you're at your goal weight. I say, at first, you just take it slow... make a small eating and a small exercise goal each week and stick to it. I think here slow and steady wins the race. When you're trying something new that's unpleasant remind yourself that of course you aren't going to like it your body is not use to it all and it will take 2-4 weeks of sticking to your routine to create a habit. Ask your mom to help you help yourself by not embellishing on your P.E. sheet anymore that way you have to hold yourself accountable?

I've probably rambled too much, but I just want you to know there are options and where there is a will there is a way. You're certainly not alone and I want to see you suceed and you have all the support you need- use it! Of course we are going to have bad days, weeks, months, hell even a bad year. But, this should be a way of life so you can't berate yourself everytime you slide a little because you can't expect to have a perfect diet and workout routine for the rest of your life. Try to take the focus off losing the weight and instead making healthy decisions every time you are faced with one. Be proud of the choices you made that day and let the scale worry about itself. As you adjust to a new life style you'll be able to and want to take on more and the scale will move with you.

I think we, especially Americans (in my experience), have totally switched our ideas to what "normal" eating is- portion wise, fried wise, processed, sugars, etc. What use to be a treat has become the norm, because of course it's tasty- but is it worth what it does to your life?

Oh also, I recently read that Meditteraneans apparently had little idea about what "metabolic syndrome" is because people in these areas rarely get this disorder. It has a connection to insulin resistance and type II diabetes. Apparently they are doing something right in their diets and it might be something to explore. Actually something I'm planning on exploring very soon.

Good luck and please keep posting!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

How are things going, GirlyDork and caffn8me?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks for asking. Sunday is my planned update day and I've not been home long.  I have not been able to do any exercise this week because of my knee being too painful so that really hasn't helped.  I've also had visitors from the States and I've eaten too much food.  I'm a pound up on last week but that's still down on where I started.

My knee is almost back to normal now and I'll be back on the ice properly on Wednesday - including a 30 minute coaching session.

I'll be resuming exercises in the morning but not doing jogging (which is what hurt my knee in the first place).

Not a brilliant week but not totally disastrous either.

I start weekly ice skating lessons a week tomorrow.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I hate how knee injuries restrict your work out. I take work out classes sometimes and I feel almost unmotivated when it comes time to really bending with your knees because I know my limitations and I can't do it. I have a torn ACL and I am waiting on surgery this summer. I can't do lunges which are like the god-send of workout moves... especially for someone looking to tone the bottom half.

I hope your knee feels better and ice skating continues to be an enjoyable workout.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks!  I went skating on Friday this week and took it gently.  Although walking was still a little uncomfortable, the pain was on straightening my leg.  In skating (at least the basic stuff) the knees should be kept bent and that meant I didn't have any problems.  My knee has continued to get better day to day even since skating on it so I'm optimistic it won't be a long term problem.  I'm now doing exercises to strengthen my quadriceps muscles which will improve my knee stability.

I hope your ACL surgery goes really well.  Good luck!


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I have no clue what my weight is now, but I know I'm lighter than 190 now...

The scale at home is very inaccurate. I don't weigh myself in at home. I weight in at Weight Watchers. I haven't been there in a few weeks. Meh...:/


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Yeah, I think it's really trying to weigh yourself every day and it's not always a good reflection of progress. Once a week is more than enough. 

You're still in a better place than where you started =)


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I finally weighed in yesterday, and I'm at around 187 pounds. Ergh...


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

That's not bad... you weighed 187 lbs and you hadn't been to your meeting in a while. Imagine what you could do if you focused a bit more! Good luck and give us an update on what you're doing that is working and what you think needs some improvement! We'll help keep yourself accountable =)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Ok what I do when I get hungry, or not even hungry, Im just a notorious boredom eater. Now when I want to snack on something I drink a whole glass of cold water. Because that calms me down a bit, and if I still feel hungry after that, I grab a 90cal granola bar.

It takes your body 25 calories to digest a cup of cold water, now imagine if you drink 8 glassed through out the day? Thats 200 calories there.

I use the website myeverydayhealth.com they have a cool, easy to use calorie counter.

Hope this helps you out a bit!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

OK, having had to take a break from exercises due to surgery I've just started back on the weight loss programme today.  I started a higher dose of thyroxine (Synthroid) last night so that should help too.

I'm currently at 188 pounds.  I'm about to go ice skating for several hours


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Sunday weigh in - still 188 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How's it going for you Sarah?


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*






 You just started again, I'm sure you'll start losing more weight real soon.

How are you doing/feeling GirlyDork?


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Yes, just started again following a break due to medical problems.


----------



## GirlyDork (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

I'm sorry it's been so long since I've updated!!! Anyway, the "skinny meds" are working! I'm at around 184 pounds, I believe.

Good luck, Sarah! I'll try to check back more often!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

That's good news Sarah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hope things keep working.

I'm losing weight slowly again now - I've been 186 pounds for the past 2-3 days.  32 pounds to go.


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Both going strong!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Oh yay, congrats to both of you!


----------



## GirlyDork (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Well that's good you're down a little. I can't wait to lose the weight! It's taking forever though...

Keep up the good work!

Thank you to everyone for your support!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Hi there!  I don't know where you are with your goals.  I would like to offer you my support and tools to help you.

On Kitchenware online at Cooking.com: Shop for small appliances, cookware, cutlery, bakeware, tableware, and more plus find recipes., you can find the Diabetes Management System by Readers Digest.  In this system, you will receive the following:  1.  Welcome book, 2. Dining out guide, 3.  Weekly shopping list, 4. Supplement guide, 5. Healthy Kitchen poster & 6. the Personal Planner.  All of this costs $11.86.  Now, you will need to add shipping to that total.   

You mentioned that you have difficulty remembering to write things down, so that's why I am mentioning this system.  The Planner is great for that purpose.  You just circle  and check  off the section in "What I ate today".  In taking charge of your health section, you will just check off the eat, move, choose, and rate your attitude today boxes everyday.  There is a section to add what you feel were your successes & confessions.  I like there is a section to circle how many times I eat out of boredom, stress, or habit.  This helps identify problem areas.

Also, you mentioned something in regard to cooking issues.  Cooking is an art that can be acquired.  There are easy diabetes cookbooks.  One that I like a few recipes is titled, _America's Best Cookbook for Kids with Diabetes.  _You could probably check out a few books from your local library that you would like even better than this suggestion.

Now, you may be thinking - "I am not diabetic.  I am Pre-diabetic".  My physician treats those demonstrating  as Pre-diabetic in the same light as those with the condition.  You would go to a diabetic teaching classes.  This would include seeing a nutritionist about your diet.  The diet is a healthy one and not a real mystery.  

I don't know what your Mom's exercise program is, but you two could motivate each other with that situation.  The two of you could become a great support system.  

Ultimately, your body is totally dependent on you like a helpless infant.  It depends on you daily to provide it with the best care that you can.  It's the most precious thing you will ever possess.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Sparklingwaves, I love your advice. Although I'm currently out of the diabetic scare zone, I imagine I'm easily prone to it due to my family history. I think I will definitely look into incorporating more diabetic friendly meals into my lifestyle, if for no other reason than to counter the few times I have my delicious pistachio almond ice cream. Heh.


----------



## GirlyDork (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thanks for the suggestions and support, guys. I'm at 181 pounds now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

How is the other Sarah doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyDork* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestions and support, guys. I'm at 181 pounds now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

How is the other Sarah doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

You are in my thoughts.  I am so glad to hear from you and that you are making great progress.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_That's good news Sarah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope things keep working.

I'm losing weight slowly again now - I've been 186 pounds for the past 2-3 days.  32 pounds to go._

 

I hope you are doing well and most importantly feeling well.  I am always so glad to see your avatar.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Don't know if this is suggested yet...

I find DDR, an exercising game on playstation VERY addicting and fun! You should try it out, you might like it.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Congrats on the weight loss! Give us an update =)


----------



## GirlyDork (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Wow, it's been a while since I updated! I'm somewhere around 180 pounds now. Yesterday I weighed myself and I was 177 and some fraction, and this morning I was 181. Hmm...whatever, it's hard to get under 180. It's like where I keep having a plateau.

How is the other Sarah doing? Haha.


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Oh crap, it's been so long!!! Sarah (caffn8me), how are you doing?

I met with my endocrinologist recently. I weigh about 175 pounds now, and my insulin levels are at 19 (the higher end of healthy)!!! I'm so sorry I haven't been updating. I've been busy and I haven't been checking my weight very much.

I have a goal to lose another 15 pounds, but I haven't really set a deadline or anything. I'll be at the highest end of healthy for my height when I weigh 160 pounds. From there, I'd probably want to lose another 15 pounds. Then I'd be at a very healthy weight, and I'd just have to maintain it. No more gaining, but no more losing!

Okay, I'm rambling and probably thinking a bit too far ahead...xD.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

congrats!!


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyDork* 

 
_Oh crap, it's been so long!!! Sarah (caffn8me), how are you doing?

I met with my endocrinologist recently. I weigh about 175 pounds now, and my insulin levels are at 19 (the higher end of healthy)!!! I'm so sorry I haven't been updating. I've been busy and I haven't been checking my weight very much.

I have a goal to lose another 15 pounds, but I haven't really set a deadline or anything. I'll be at the highest end of healthy for my height when I weigh 160 pounds. From there, I'd probably want to lose another 15 pounds. Then I'd be at a very healthy weight, and I'd just have to maintain it. No more gaining, but no more losing!

Okay, I'm rambling and probably thinking a bit too far ahead...xD._

 
Congrats! I'm so happy for you. Keep us posted =)


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Yeah, totally!

I might be a tiny bit lighter now, maybe 174. IDK. My scale at home is glitchy. I went to a day camp for 2 weeks, though. It started on June 29th. It lasted Monday-Friday, 9 AM-4 PM, and I was trying to supervise kids in sports classes. (I helped in soccer a little bit before daily meetings with other "campers in leadership training", or CILTs, then swimming at 1 PM, and basketball at 2 PM. Everything else in the day consisted of meetings and job skill classes, and lunch of course.)

Camp was hard work, and I got sunburnt in the first two days. I wore a lot of SPF 50 sunscreen from then on. Now I have a tan, but still kinda red :/. Oh yeah, and I felt sore the next morning after a day at camp, at least for a little while. I got a glowing review of my work though! My job counselor for that session sent an email to Mom, which was forwarded to other important people and now I finally feel praise! I've been trying to change my life in other ways, too...

IDK if this is TMI and if I'm rambling too much, once again. lol


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Just been reading this read.. good on you!

I definitely second the idea of getting DDR or another dance mat game at home if you have a game console. They're heaps of fun and I always feel myself working out after even 5 minutes of it!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

If you feel a bit conscious exercising in front of other people, get the Wii Fit and doe the stepping exercises etc.. on that. 

I can't believe someone has a username which is the surname of my star husband, frusciante, I'm looking at you!


----------



## frusciante (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

^^^ hahah!!!

a die-hard RHCP fan right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmm <3


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Pre-pre-diabetic at 14 years old...*

Bump.  Well, girls?  How are you doing?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey! Long time no talk, sorry about that! How's everyone doing???

  	My update:
  	I'm much healthier than I was a few years ago, but with some more work to do, as I am technically still "overweight". Ultimately, I just want to be healthy, feel good about my body, and never have to deal with these problems again!

  	I'm currently at a plateau around 169-173 lbs. It's been this way since the beginning of last school year. But now, I think I'm finally ready to tackle this (relatively) new obstacle. IDK about the rest of you, but I find it much easier to lose weight outside of school. Right now, I'm on summer break and going into my senior year of high school. I know, it's been _forever _since I last posted or caught up with anyone :/ Anyway, it's easier for me to manage my environment at home. I'm more likely to make healthy decisions when eating at home because I'm not tempted by opportunities to eat fast food on weekdays, which is normally what I would do for lunch during the school year. I may elaborate later, but for now, I want it to be short and sweet so I can read what I've missed!

  	For those of you who go to school, when is it easiest for you to lose or maintain your weight, and why? And, for those of you who are finished with schooling, what factors impact your success (or lack thereof) in weight management?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 2, 2011)

Shimmer said:


> P.P.S. I don't expect a FULL food and workout plan. I just need ideas and help. Hopefully I can soon post a New Year workout plan on this forum and update you all on how I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Looking back on this, nearly three years after it was originally posted, I see just how helpful this advice is, and I truly appreciate it. To be completely honest, I had yet to grasp the concept that I was (and I am) in control of my own body. I couldn't simply ask for people to baby me, hold my hand, and somehow _make_ me healthy!

  	My first post in this thread consisted of weak excuses for not eating right, exercising, or doing anything else that would facilitate my success. This is actually how I approached most other areas of my life at the time: with the expectation that another person would drag me out of my problems, for which I refused to take responsibility. As a high school freshman, I was immature and overly dependent on others. It wasn't until I had an "epiphany", if you will, at the end of that school year when I decided to change things (and succeeded!). That in itself is a long story, but in regards to physical health, I've lost some weight since then. Now I'm at a plateau, around the high 160's and low 170's. My journey is not over, but I'm taking it a day at a time.

  	Shimmer, your response is a prime example of great advice that I should've taken to heart immediately. Today, as I begin to reread the posts in this thread that I have neglected, I find it incredibly helpful and still applicable to my life. Thank you _so much_ for being honest, providing very helpful information, and not indulging my attempts to take the easy way out.

  	Thank you to everyone else as well. I have learned some great tips and tricks here, and I greatly appreciate your support <3

  	Jeez, this became a great thread... Why did I ever abandon it?


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 2, 2011)

On my YouTube channel, I actually have two videos about weight loss so far. Here's my first one, from March 1st of this year:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAHx_b5VZQ0

  	And here's my most recent one, from a few days ago (June 27th):
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yje-4s3dptE

  	And here is an _incredibly_ motivational video that I like to watch from time to time:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZEy3Zi0oE

  	If you're a normal person (not like me), you'll probably have your YouTube fix after watching these videos. As for me, I find it hard to get off of YouTube sometimes xD


----------



## GirlyDork (Jul 7, 2011)

Right now, I'm probably at about 170 lbs. I feel fat today. Serves me right because I mindlessly at leftover pizza from the fridge before sleeping in the _very_ early morning (about 1 A.M.). It's about 9:13 PM where I am right now. I also ate junk food at my dad's place. I'll be better tomorrow!


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I have type 1 diabetes and I can tell you you dont want diabetes that should be motivation enough lol . I didnt have it until recently a few years ago it runs in my family a lot of my family members have it for genetic reasons it doesnt have to do with weight  but I got it in my 20s I noticed I was losing lots of weight dramatically and I went down to 90 pounds so I knew I had to go to the emergency room because I was losing weight like crazy and I was always thirsty and I had to pee all the time.I had blood sugar levels that were off the charts high because I was undiagnosed for at least 7 to 8 months prior.But everytime I eat  anything I need to inject insulin and constantly check my blood sugar. I have had low blood sugars to the point where I have almost passed out and died if someone didnt help me or anyone was with me I would probably not be alive.It is very serious diabetes type 1 and 2 is really something you dont need in your life.I know this is from 2008 so I'am not sure if anyone will even read this but if you still need help losing weight I would suggest cardio working out on the tredmill and portion control eating less of the foods you crave and substituting alternatives to foods you like.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

For instance I like baked doritos better than regular doritos and the baked frito lay chips are pretty good.
  Diet soda I like better than regular sugar soda .
  Sugar free candy / chocolate tastes better to me than regular chocolate / sugar does
  Frozen yogurt can be eaten instead of ice cream
  It is the little changes to your eating habits that will make a big/ huge difference.Even try eating tuna with lettuce and tomato if your someone who loves to eat  sandwiches or bread maybe try chicken wraps they taste pretty good and are healthy.I happen to like peanut butter and chocolate protein bars they keep my energy up.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 30, 2014)

If you wanna try some healthy drinks I would suggest NAKED juice I think thats what its called it looks gross but it tastes good and its good for ya if your someone who likes to drink juice normally I would try that as an alternative.I wanna try coconut water myself.


----------

